# 2013 buck critique



## jeier5 (Dec 17, 2013)

With it being so cold these are the only pictures I got. Both are four weeks old and from the same flush. Also both will be for sale after I show them some this summer along with their other flush mates.


----------



## Flstcbob (Aug 13, 2013)

Ooh! I like him. What's he DOB? 

I'm no expert, but he's a cutie and so thick throughout! :thumbup:


----------



## jeier5 (Dec 17, 2013)

The on on the left is December 5 and the one on the right is December 3.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are some nice stocky kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look really good for 1 month olds. with a lot of muscling to boot. 
It is hard to critique with the pics, don't know how their necks really blend in and if their necks are longer than they appear in the pics.
Body length not sure from pics, but they look good.
What I can see for sure is strong legs, great topline, muscling, good bone, nice bum, LOL

They look like good bucklings and will be nice.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Goodness! Those boys are tanks! I can't really critique but I like them both


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with Pam. They are looking really nice


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

They both look really good! Very stocky. I really like the one on the right, congratulations, very nice.


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

They both look really nice looks like they have good muscle on them both


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Okay, to sound fairly ridiculous.... what are flush mates? :hammer:


----------



## jeier5 (Dec 17, 2013)

It is where a good donor doe is super ovulated and then bred. They then take the eggs and put them in recipient does to be born. Which is a flush and those two have the same parents but were born from different moms.


----------

